# Cinder block wall options



## J Hawkes

I have an interior cinder block wall in a room in my basement. I'm making this room into a bathroom. I'd like to conserve space and not frame this one wall. My goal is to have a smooth wall to match the sheetrock walls in the rest of the room. My questions are; Is there any type of plaster or mix I can spread on the block? If I use a mix or something, would caulking be best to make the joint at the sheetrock ceiling? Also I want a shower kit on this block wall, should I do anything different behind it? And a little off the subject is green sheetrock needed on the ceiling & every wall in bathroom, or just where it might get wet? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TnAndy

Why don't you just use drywall adhesive and glue sheetrock to the block ?

You'd have to use some 2x4 pcs to "wedge" the sheetrock tight to the block from an opposite wall or something,  until it had time to set ( like a day or so ) since nailing would be a bit hard, but once it set, all you'd have to finish is an edge seam.....no nail holes to spot !


----------



## inspectorD

Hello JHawks, When considering installing a bathroom in a basement we all have to remember that four letter word, Mold. Any organic material such as wood, sheetrock,(regardless of color)or some insulations should not be installed in any wet areas. One thing you dont mention is if there is any water penetration from the block foundation or any signs of "efflorecense" , a white powder kind of like salt on the wall. If any of this is apparent on the wall nothing will stay adhered to it, even if you pait it. If it is okay in this area then screwing a tile backerboard or cement board to the wall will probably work out better in this situation. And always vent a shower fan to the exterior of the building to remove any moisture. 

Good luck
 The inspector


----------



## Gary

InspectorD:
I noticed you mention "efflorecense". I built an addition about 5 years ago. In the crawl space along the outside wall I noticed this   "efflorecense". The crawl space isn't used for anything and i have never seen any signs of moisture or mold of any kind on the floor joist or any other wooden structure. I have a basement under part of the original house and crawl space under the rest and have never seen this problem there. Is this a cause for concern or is it not a problem since it is unused space? It appeared before I had the addition finished and hasn't gone away or gotten worse since.


----------



## inspectorD

Well it sounds like an exterior water problem, Gutters or slope away from foundation. Was a waterproof membrane such as tar applied to the exterior foundation. Another issue may be the crawl space. Is it dirt or is there a ground cover such as 6-mil plastic or concrete. Is the crawlspace conditioned space or ventilated. Do you live in a dry or humid climate. Here in the northeast we tend to condition a crawl space connected to a basement and treat it as an extention of such. Overall if it is not actual water leaking into the area a dehumidifier will help.

Good luck,
Always learning,
The Inspector


----------



## Gary

inspectorD said:
			
		

> Well it sounds like an exterior water problem, Gutters or slope away from foundation. Was a waterproof membrane such as tar applied to the exterior foundation. Another issue may be the crawl space. Is it dirt or is there a ground cover such as 6-mil plastic or concrete. Is the crawlspace conditioned space or ventilated. Do you live in a dry or humid climate. Here in the northeast we tend to condition a crawl space connected to a basement and treat it as an extention of such. Overall if it is not actual water leaking into the area a dehumidifier will help.
> 
> Good luck,
> Always learning,
> The Inspector


We have gutters (Didn't have them right away tho) ground slops away. Foundation was waterproofed before the backfill.Crawl space is dirt with about 4" of pea gravel. Crawl space has 2 metal slide vents in the conrete foundation per code. (They may not be enough for the size of the space tho?) The crawl space is adjacent to the basement that has 2 sumps so the ground water level is well below the crawl and we are in a bad drought now. It is uninhabited space except for maintenance, so if it's not a big problem I won't worry too much. I may look into the ventalation issue though. 
Thanks


----------

